# green tomato wine



## JCMOMMA (Aug 9, 2010)

I have a bunch of green tomatos. I heard I could make wine out of them. HAs anyone tried? If so, do you recommend it or have a good recipie?


----------



## xanxer82 (Aug 9, 2010)

I think there is a jack keller recipe for it...

http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/reques14.asp


There you go. It's on my list of things to make as well. Maybe after the jalapeno wine...


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Aug 10, 2010)

i've made it. tastes good for about a year or so. almost like lemonade. after that, the tomato flavor starts to show up more.


----------



## arcticsid (Aug 10, 2010)

I heard the same JC, just make some salsa out of it or something. A couple years ago, I convinced my neighbor to pickle a bunch of his green ones, I am willing to bet they turned out better than making ine with them. But give it a shot and let us know.


----------



## Sen (Aug 10, 2010)

I made tomato wine for the first time but it is not tasty some one help me Thank you


----------



## sergean2 (Aug 10, 2010)

Doesn't Jack Keller have a recipe for everything?


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Aug 11, 2010)

green tomato is better than ripe tomato wine. it's not bad actually, if made right.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Aug 11, 2010)

sergean2 said:


> Doesn't Jack Keller have a recipe for everything?



Pretty darned close.
i wish that Google had been around before he lost all the recipes (he mentions it on the site), so there would have been a cache. i work at an internet service provider and have saved sites that way when they got deleted accidentally.


----------

